# Ipad Remote Apps



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

This might be a good place to review the latest AVR ipod/pad/android remote control apps. 
I love loading a new remote app on my ipod touch and checking out the functionality and screens. 
For cable TV, I have to say the optimum app is terrific. It lets you watch TV on the ipad, change channels, check the listings, record to you DVR, etc. It is pretty sweet. 
For AVR's, I happen to think Onkyo has the best app for listening to music. All the apps are within the onkyo app, so you dont have to go to multiple apps. All the cover art appears right on your ipod. And you can change the volume, bass, treble right on the app. It's wifi, so it will work anywhere in the home and great for just outside the home on the patio. 
Well, please share your thoughts as you experience the revolution in Ipad remote apps.
Kenbola:sn:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought an iPad/iPhone/iPod remote control gizmo but I never use it as it is just for control and I don't care for the setups when compared to my Harmony remotes. :huh:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The problem with individual apps is you don't have a gate keeper that can keep tabs on control of the entire system, many units now have apps however there is no way for your receiver or STB app to know if the tv is on and in the right input. 

Panasonic for example has a decent app for their plasma's but you have to turn the power on to the unit via remote or hard button before the app will ever connect. Receivers definitely benefit the most from apps as they usually have the most data to send back to the user as far as sound fields and levels etc.

I am a crestron dealer so I do install iPad and iPhone control in almost every system I sell but they are just cost effective user interfaces at that point, they don't actually do anything different than standard touch panels except being able to be remote (which you could previously do via pc)


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm currently using RedEye and I like it a lot. The RedEye Wi-Fi unit is a little expensive, but it controls all my gear, has a tv guide built in and it stays in sync on your iDevice, Android device and PC. There's a lot of good apps out there like Roomie, Demopad and iRule. Those three work with many different main units like Global Cache units and the hardware is a little bit cheaper than the RedEye unit. The cost evens out though because although the RedEye app is free, the other apps will cost ya' $$$.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I use SUBSONIC to stream directly from my PC over WiFi or 3g and I really like it....but as others have said the smartphone apps to control my gear are just amusing and not really practical compared to my 880 URC 


http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I have heard of redeye but I never heard of the other apps. The redeye app is pricey at $199 but since it syncs with your components it has got a leg up on Harmony; if staying in "sync" means it knows if your component is "on" or "off". I believe Harmony/logitech now offers an ipad app product as well as their standard actual urc device. For streaming music, I really love the onkyo app. It is FREE. And your song, artist, and album art show up on your ipad/pod/phone. It is not designed of course to control other components, but if you want a slick streaming music app (pandora, slacker, rhapsody), you cant beat it.


----------



## Wendell R Breland (Dec 10, 2011)

For those with Onkyo/Integra you may find oRemote useful. Only $4.99 at the Apple app store. I use it along withe the free Onkyo app on an iPad 2.

"http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/oremote/id393837174"

Currently using a URC MX-850 & MRF-250 and various Xantech products. Also still using an old Marantz RC2000 MKII.


----------



## generico (Mar 22, 2012)

Wendell R Breland said:


> For those with Onkyo/Integra you may find oRemote useful. Only $4.99 at the Apple app store. I use it along withe the free Onkyo app on an iPad 2.
> 
> "http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/oremote/id393837174"
> 
> Currently using a URC MX-850 & MRF-250 and various Xantech products. Also still using an old Marantz RC2000 MKII.




i didn't knew that i could control onkyo AVR from my iPhone or iPad! Time to buy a Onkyo


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Most new receivers have an app for control now, Yamaha, Marantz, Denon and Pioneer all have apps, obviously Onkyo does as well.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm controlling everything in my home theater with an iPad3.

Marantz AV7005 Processor
Panasonic BD-30 Blu-ray player
Velodyne FSR-18 Sub
BFD Equalizer
Panasonic AE900U Projector
Screen Curtains
Masking System
Blackout Blinds
Lighting

It's all being done with a $99 piece of software called Elve by Codecore Technologies.

I'll admit, when I decided to "pull the trigger" (as they say), I was a bit hesitant that it would work as well as I wanted it to, but I've had it running since iPad3 release day and haven't had a single hiccup. The iPad is indeed an awesome device to use for a touch screen remote. Better than I expected.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Deane Johnson said:


> I'm controlling everything in my home theater with an iPad3.
> 
> Marantz AV7005 Processor
> Panasonic BD-30 Blu-ray player
> ...


So what IR or RF electronics are interfacing with the software ??


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 18, 2006)

The iPad to software is RF via Wi-Fi to my home network.

Once the command from the iPad reaches the software, the execution varies by what's available or appropriate for each piece of gear. Much is IR either with emitters, or in the case of the Marantz processor, the IR feed is plugged direct into the unit. Distribution of the IR uses a Global Cache 100 with an Xantech distribution block.

Some equipment that doesn't need adjusting is simply turned on with Z-Wave. Lighting is a mixture of Z-Wave and X-10.

I have RS-232 capability, but I'm not technically inclined enough to utilize it much except to communicate with an Ocelot that controls some relays to operate the blackout shades. I guess the Global Cache is serial also, but that didn't require any skill. As I remember I just plugged it in.

There is nothing new, revolutionary, unusual or complicated in what I am doing. My purpose in making the post on the forum was to mention the iPad and how flawlessly it is performing as a remote interface using Wi-Fi. Response is instant and has yet to fail.

The Elve software is running on my desktop PC and runs in the background as if it weren't even there. I use the server heavy for graphics, photo work and other resource heavy work and there is no interference.

A block diagram of my interface setup is here:

http://www.deanejohnson.com/johnsonhometheater/controlsystem.html

EDIT: I guess I'm remiss in not mentioning that the app for the iPad was downloaded from the Apple store. It's free, but of course, only works with the Elve software on the main server. You couldn't make it work stand alone just adding it to the iPad.


----------

